# lets try this again Job Pics



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is the the 395 with a 16 foot 24 inch on the little end northern red oak. Im goin have load each one to one post because i cant figure resize them next time ill take smaller pics with my camera im new to this.


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

This picture is of some white oak and walnut logs


----------



## ever green (Jul 19, 2007)

one of my jobs a year ago...


----------



## ever green (Jul 19, 2007)

cherry/hard-soft maple/ash 18000bft


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice logs. We had 9000 bdf of walnut and white oak logs we had to sell them because we didnt have anymore room to pull any trees. I ll get more pics tommorrow and i ll take smaller pics.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 19, 2007)

nice pics, how big is this patch of timber? east perry came todayand bought a bunch of logs that ive cut lately, i think we had around 150 logs laid out for them


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> nice pics, how big is this patch of timber? east perry came todayand bought a bunch of logs that ive cut lately, i think we had around 150 logs laid out for them



The patch of timber is only 20 acres its in Crosstown , missouri where the tornado went through last September. Its got some nice white oak yet to cut. We sold the white oak and walnut we had laid out to International Log and Timber. Then the Red oak my saw is sittin on along with the poplar, maple and post oak we will haul to east perry. Then after this we got 60 acres the tornado completly wiped out we got to cut right by the Mississippi. We re puttin my John Deere 340D and my dad's 440D on it to get out while its dry because it is steep. Then down the road about a mile we got 500 acres of standing timber thank goodness.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 19, 2007)

SEMOLOGGER said:


> The patch of timber is only 20 acres its in Crosstown , missouri where the tornado went through last September. Its got some nice white oak yet to cut. We sold the white oak and walnut we had laid out to International Log and Timber. Then the Red oak my saw is sittin on along with the poplar, maple and post oak we will haul to east perry. Then after this we got 60 acres the tornado completly wiped out we got to cut right by the Mississippi. We re puttin my John Deere 340D and my dad's 440D on it to get out while its dry because it is steep. Then down the road about a mile we got 500 acres of standing timber thank goodness.



where u cutting at along the mississippi? u got a 340? ive never seen one except in pics. how many hp is it?


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> where u cutting at along the mississippi? u got a 340? ive never seen one except in pics. how many hp is it?



Right outside of crosstown kind of close to Mcbride. The 340D is a mixture of the 440C and 440D. It has the hydraulics of the 440D , the wheelbase of the 440C and the engine of them both but the 440D has turbo and the 340D doesnt. The 440D has 80 horsepower I dont know how much the turbo adds. Hey if you want to see a 340D in person let me know heck you can run it, you aint that far away. Its being hauled right now from Pennsylvania it should be here Monday


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ever Green
Nice pic's timber looks good but where is the iron.
 
Semologger if you can post some pic's of the 340 that would be great i didn't even know they made them.


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Ever Green
> Nice pic's timber looks good but where is the iron.
> 
> Semologger if you can post some pic's of the 340 that would be great i didn't even know they made them.



When I get it here I ll take some pics of it, if it dont rain me out tonite tommorrow Ill get some pics of my dads John Deere 440D and the Case W14C loader in action.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 19, 2007)

yea they made them in the late 80's not alot of them tho, i don't think i would wanna go any smaller than a 440D


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> yea they made them in the late 80's not alot of them tho, i don't think i would wanna go any smaller than a 440D



This 340D is a 1986 I bought it because it is in excellent condition it has 4400 original hours, Im goin use for awhile til I can find a 440D in good condition.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 19, 2007)

i think i seen the pic of it, a few good things about a small skidder is that they will go just about anywhere u can walk and u can run when it is too wet for a larger skidder, what size of tires does it have, ive grown quite fond of 23.1's


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 19, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i think i seen the pic of it, a few good things about a small skidder is that they will go just about anywhere u can walk and u can run when it is too wet for a larger skidder, what size of tires does it have, ive grown quite fond of 23.1's



It has 18.4 x 26 and my dads 440d has 16.9 x 30. Yeah they will go anywhere and dont tear all the woods up. Never ran a skidder with 23.1's


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

*More Pics*

Here is more pics. The first pic is of the John Deere 440D Turbo just pulled out a pretty good size poplar I know the butt log was a 16' 25" it had a couple more logs but I forget how many. The second pic is of the loader seperating logs. The third pic is of the John Deere 340D skidder i just bought. The last pic is of the loader again.


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

Pictures of the skidders, loader seperating more logs and the truck loadin pallet and tie logs


----------



## Husky137 (Aug 2, 2007)

Never seen such a massive landing. Is there a special reason the logs are strewn about as opposed to stacked in piles?


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Never seen such a massive landing. Is there a special reason the logs are strewn about as opposed to stacked in piles?



Some the log s are laid in rows b/c we have them bid on.


----------



## ever green (Aug 2, 2007)

my skidder was a brand new TN-75 with farmi 501-----


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

ever green said:


> my skidder was a brand new TN-75 with farmi 501-----



Do you log full time ?


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 2, 2007)

right fine looking skidders u got. not to bad looking timber either. u get moved onto your next job. i figured that u had to be loading them with knuckle trucks by the way they were laid out...and then i seen your last pic and confirmed it...btw nice pics


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> right fine looking skidders u got. not to bad looking timber either. u get moved onto your next job. i figured that u had to be loading them with knuckle trucks by the way they were laid out...and then i seen your last pic and confirmed it...btw nice pics



Start the next job tommorrow had to wait for the guy to get his last hay cutting done where were putting the logs. Yeah all our logs get hauled by knuckleboom trucks ussually it sure makes it a lot easier.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 2, 2007)

yea, keeps u from having to deal with the d*mn truck drivers.....just pile the logs and let them load them!!!


----------



## Buzz 880 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pic's and the iron looks real nice too what is the difference between the 340 and 440.Do you have a cutter or cut and skid on your own?


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> yea, keeps u from having to deal with the d*mn truck drivers.....just pile the logs and let them load them!!!



Seems like every once a while you might have give them a push or pull with the skidder b/c some them dont know to drive


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Nice pic's and the iron looks real nice too what is the difference between the 340 and 440.Do you have a cutter or cut and skid on your own?



Hey thanks.The 440 is longer wheelbase and turbo on engine. I cut and skid on my own with the 340 and my dad cuts and skids with the 440 on his own .


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 2, 2007)

yea i was cutting a job that was across a 40 acre bean field and it was a bit wet and we had to push a few of the trucks with the 450 TJ to get them rolling and a couple times had to push them across the field.


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Aug 2, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> yea i was cutting a job that was across a 40 acre bean field and it was a bit wet and we had to push a few of the trucks with the 450 TJ to get them rolling and a couple times had to push them across the field.



We had a trucker early the other mornin get stuck on dew and tall fescue had to push him with the 440D


----------



## ever green (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I did log full time...I know I wont get rich but thats what work'in wifes are for...haha...usually log/firewood in winter...I have a landscape business that keeps me very busy in summer...some day the tractor will go and a skidder will be next...


----------



## gavin (Aug 20, 2007)

this is me falling a danger tree on a fire in b.c. unfortunately the crew i'm on uses stihl, so i have no choice.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's some pics of my old 440-B.

Andy

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob014.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob025.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob004.jpg


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice job on that danger tree Gavin.

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Here's some pics of my old 440-B.
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...



dragging them out whole tree....must be light wood, gonna go through a delimber i suppose?



gavin said:


> this is me falling a danger tree on a fire in b.c. unfortunately the crew i'm on uses stihl, so i have no choice.



what classified this as a "danger tree" in this instance?


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

I've never skid any of the wood you cut, so I don't know how light it is. I do know that 5 trees 14" to 16" DBH is all the 440 wants, and then some.
That job was all Ponderosa Pine, White fir, and Douglas fir. I was the 
de-limber, rather than hand piling all the slash on the hill I skid them whole and piled the slash in the bottom of the canyon with a Bobcat.

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

the stuff we have around here is pretty heavy, i think i heard one time 8lbs per board foot...depending on several things of course, some heavier some lighter


----------



## gavin (Aug 21, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> what classified this as a "danger tree" in this instance?



widow makers. a big hemlock fell over on its own from roots burning out, brushed the cedar, and left a mess of branches way up in it. another crew was going to hose in there and we had to assess and fall danger trees before they could go in. here's another cedar i fell that was burned way out. no pictures of me in action though.


thanks Andy. i take a lot of pride in my work. i love being in the bush and falling is definately what i want to do with my life.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> the stuff we have around here is pretty heavy, i think i heard one time 8lbs per board foot...depending on several things of course, some heavier some lighter



There is a little difference then, they figure 7 lbs. per board foot here. 
440's will pull a good load as long as you don't have too much flat, or uphill ground.

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

i actually think that the 8lbs is a bit on the light side....but not positive


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Who knows what it really weighs. I just hook to everything I can, and if the skidder is under too much strain I unhook a choker and pick it up on the next hitch. 

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

yea pretty much the same thing i do. after to run one enough u pretty well know how much u can put behind one. we don't have to worry about piling the brush.....don't really get any fires here


----------



## Buzz 880 (Aug 21, 2007)

gavin said:


> widow makers. a big hemlock fell over on its own from roots burning out, brushed the cedar, and left a mess of branches way up in it. another crew was going to hose in there and we had to assess and fall danger trees before they could go in. here's another cedar i fell that was burned way out. no pictures of me in action though.
> 
> 
> thanks Andy. i take a lot of pride in my work. i love being in the bush and falling is definately what i want to do with my life.



Hey Gavin that stihl looks pretty good in your hands where abouts on the island are you working?


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is a little better pic of my 440-B.
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob005.jpg

A couple of little log decks, before we loaded that canyon with slash piles.
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob002.jpg

And a trip up the main skid trail.
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob020.jpg

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pics....i bet that sob is loud with a straight pipe


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha. That's what most folks say, and I usually answer: Huh.

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

the 540 A i ran w/ a muffler was loud enough. turbo's sure do quite them things down


----------



## gavin (Aug 21, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Hey Gavin that stihl looks pretty good in your hands where abouts on the island are you working?



hahaha i wish it was a husky, but the crew uses stihl. that wasn't on the island. i fight fires all over B.C. this one was in Nelson, B.C., which is in the south east are of the province. pretty decent size fire, i think it was 1300 hectares at the end.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

The 440-B's have a little bitty turbo. I've been thinking about upgrading the turbo on my dodge, and trying to fit the stock one on the skidder. I don't know if it would do any more work, but if I could make it work I might have a "hot rod JD".

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

ive been around a few of the 440 that didn't have turbos, some with. i prefer one that has one


----------



## redprospector (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, seems like it just wouldn't be a diesel without a turbo of some kind. 
Here's a couple of pics of what we had to do with the slash on that job.

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob008.jpg
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob011.jpg

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 22, 2007)

i amagine that slash piling is time consuming as h*ll!!!


----------



## redprospector (Aug 22, 2007)

It's time consuming, but not as bad as you'd think.
That job was 60 acres. I just finished a 6 acre job where the land owner wanted the slash chipped, and hauled off (that cost him  ). The 6 acre job took about as long as the 60 acres, but I was working by my self on the 6 acres.

Andy


----------

